# kc



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

i have posted this as im now worried as some has just put that there dog had to be put down due to collapsed trac, so i thought i would post this 

she started coughing not all the time just at night and sometimes it got to the point that i thought she was going to be sick. Took her to the vets and they said it was kennel cough, they gave her a weeks antibiotics. The whole time she was taking them it seemed to get better but last night it started again. its sounds like a normal cough when she breaths out she has not been gagging like last time but now im worried.
She has got to go back to the vets monday so hope she is going to be ok


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

in order to see if if true trac collaped she should be in an episode and then have an X-ray done. some times it will show up not in attack but better chance if it happening. you can make it happen if you rub her throat if she has it mild to bad. it took 6 years for my baby to get to point to be put down. you can give Robitussin cough med at night. activity and over heating will bring on a attack.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> in order to see if if true trac collaped she should be in an episode and then have an X-ray done. some times it will show up not in attack but better chance if it happening. you can make it happen if you rub her throat if she has it mild to bad. it took 6 years for my baby to get to point to be put down. you can give Robitussin cough med at night. activity and over heating will bring on a attack.


Ok thank you hope its not that


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I pray it's not either, a collar can harm trac when dog pulls, it very common in small breed dogs.


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> I pray it's not either, a collar can harm trac when dog pulls, it very common in small breed dogs.


She has got a coller but when i walk her she never has a coller on as she always runs back to me on command. Yesturday my neice walked her for abit with her coller on but its going strait in the bin when i get home and im off to get her a harness. Im so worried hope she is going to be ok and its just something silly


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am not much help with this but wanted to say that I hope she gets better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I am so sorry, Please keep us posted (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> I am not much help with this but wanted to say that I hope she gets better soon. Keep us posted.


thank you xx


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> I am so sorry, Please keep us posted (((((HUGS)))))


thanks and i will keep you all posted xx


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am very sorry. I hope she will be okay. I switched to harnesses about 8-10 years ago on all my dogs. When they are in the house, I take them off. I wish you well.


----------

